# Eye Candy Thread



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

Here's mine.....she's a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel and she was born Christmas day! Her name is Holly Berry not to be confused with the equally adorable Halle Berry! :teeth: First pic is the day we brought her home....second as a young pup and the third was taken about a year ago!


----------



## Ldyhunter (Jun 27, 2010)

Here is my candy "BOWTECH"


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Lucky, Jake, Champ and Banjo, Chilly Willy and Banjo, Banjo passed in February and it still hurts, he was my best friend.


----------



## Messica (Jul 6, 2010)

My zoo lol

Trigger (5)

















Cooper (3)









Fynnigan (2)









And Tao (9 months)


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

KS girl that last pic looks like your dog has pigtails!!

Here's me and my BFF Shiloh


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

z28melissa, I hadn't noticed it before. LOL! Just those Spaniel ears, I keep them trimmed up guess she was overdue in that pic!


----------



## BowHunterChck13 (Jun 1, 2008)

This is me and my baby Harper! Hes 9 weeks old and I just got him =)


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2010)

*Here's my pretty boy, Blue!!*

He's so smart...he found a friend's bear this spring.


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

This is our new pup Bailey. Isn't she a cutie!


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

And this is Bella.....


----------



## emesa (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks guys :shade: This thread has certainly perked up my day when I am having a bad one :teeth:


----------



## sally forth (Aug 14, 2009)

Mia and Chester our cats about as active as they get!


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

This is Ramsey...










Hooters...










Macy...










Skiddy...


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

And Bubby...


----------



## Cheerioette (Apr 16, 2010)

Play with me, play with me!









When he was still a baby...


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

Awwww I love me some eye candy!


----------



## imadragonkeeper (Oct 30, 2006)

*My gang*

Here are my Mini Aussie Pups - Ziva and Nash. I did not pose them - they crashed out next to my chair like this one day and I was lucky enough to have my camera right there


----------



## imadragonkeeper (Oct 30, 2006)

*kitties*

And here are my kitty girls - Puss (on the pillow), Harley (black) and Taz (Maine ****)


----------



## imadragonkeeper (Oct 30, 2006)

*Horses*

And my horses Chili, Dream and Gizmo - napping on a chilly day this past spring


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Great photos and beautiful animals everyone.



First pics are of mine and the wife's "baby" that we recently lost due to illness. Here name was Lacey Lou


The second pics are "Valentine" because she has a heart shaped nose that took up outside 1 week before Lacey passed.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2010)

*My other loves...*

Dandy, Dolly & Herk


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

One of our "Muffin".


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

I'm not going to post any pictures...Ya'll seen them all!!! LOL.....There's some beautiful animals on here!!! Don't you just love em!! All of mine are my heart!! Even the ones that have gone to doggy heaven. Gonna miss Jed, Molly and Pete this coming quail season!! I miss Jed every day not greeting me when I get home!!!


----------



## irishgirl27NY (Jul 7, 2010)

Aww SC am sorry to hear hun. It's always hard to deal with a loss of a pet. We dont have any kids, so these are my 2 kitty childern. The one my husbands hands is peanut. he's also the one in my husbands blind lol, and the black and white is his mother, Pumpkin. Yes sorry about their creppy eyes all lol!!!


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

irishgirl27NY said:


> Aww SC am sorry to hear hun. It's always hard to deal with a loss of a pet. We dont have any kids, so these are my 2 kitty childern. The one my husbands hands is peanut. he's also the one in my husbands blind lol, and the black and white is his mother, Pumpkin. Yes sorry about their creppy eyes all lol!!!


Peanut looks like he's saying "oh thank you for taking my picture"!! Really cute.


----------



## Rmitch223 (Jul 7, 2010)

Bear


----------



## irishgirl27NY (Jul 7, 2010)

*picture posing lol*

talk about posing, my smaller of the 2 poses every time i get the camera out, for example the blind or this one!


----------



## M.Fawn (Feb 21, 2009)

Meet Remmie! ( Remmington ) My second Golden Retreiver. She is a sweetheart! Only 3 months old 




























Here's Trigger, 9 and a half months! He's my big boy! He's got a wild personality and is game for anything! Hoping to start training him for the field! He shows awesome interest in anything that flys


----------



## MNArrowFlinger (Jul 8, 2008)

Our beagle Buddy will be 15 the end of this month
Our Lab Kati will be 4 in September - she's out boating with us
My 2 kitties - Zoey & Maia. We adopted Zoey (the darker color)from a local shelter and Maia (the lighter gray) "adopted us". Someone dumped her as a kitten by our house and she found us - she was pretty beat up but is doing wonderful now!


----------



## herTHINGarchery (Oct 12, 2009)

*Our lil ankle biters*

Buckwheat is the jackrussell and Strut is the boston.


----------



## Camo_Lady (Oct 20, 2009)

Here are the loves of my life... Buckeye & Scarlett


----------



## Shoeman (May 31, 2007)

*Cooper*

This is Cooper havin some fun under the tree


----------



## BowHunterChck13 (Jun 1, 2008)

here are some more pictures of my cutie pieeee


----------

